# Newly built Freight House



## Patrick1544

Hi All,
Wanted to share my newest scratchbuild of a Wayside Freight Station in O Scale. Windows and doors are Grandt Line, Freight is Woodland Scenics. The rest is strip wood and siding from various manufacturers. The corrugated roofing is from Rusty Stumps. It is also lighted in and out. This was an award winner at the Hobbytown USA Fall contest about 2 weeks ago. Hope you enjoy the photos. Thanks so Much!


http://s842.photobucket.com/user/dektold76/slideshow/Railroad Models


----------



## Big Ed

Excellent. :smilie_daumenpos:

Love all the details.

It is missing something, do you know what? :smokin:


----------



## cole226

missing my vacant lot!! and my unemployed workers!!

very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick1544

Employees are off for Thanksgiving! No through freight tonight.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's some great work Patrick, thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick1544

Thanks for the comments! It's inspiration for the next structure. Water Tower.


----------



## NW Class J

That is some beautiful work, I love the corrugated roofing.


----------



## Zeke

Fantastic! The detailing and weathering are excellent.


----------



## Patrick1544

Happy to share my work with everyone!


----------



## SR KARALIS

Great work!!


----------



## silver69

Very nice work


----------



## raleets

Simply outstanding.....bravo! :appl: :appl:
Congrats on the award, it was well deserved!


----------



## Rusty

:smilie_daumenpos: Very nice freight house


----------



## Patrick1544

Thank you, guys. My pleasure to share.


----------



## rogruth

Ditto the above comments.


----------



## callmeIshmael2

Wow...you have my admiration; thanks for posting the pix.


----------



## Big Ed

Now you can post the pictures directly here if you want.
Though I do like the presentation on Photobucket. 

I looked real quick but did not see a thread for this.
Have you started on your layout table yet?

On the average how long does it take to make some of your scratch builds?
They are sure going to look good sitting on the layout.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Patrick1544

Basically, it takes me about 1 month. Working about 2 hours a day. I guess 60 hours of so. Although it depends on what I'm building. The Water Tower took about 7 weeks due to all of the really small details. Some of which are ordered and some built by hand. 

I Haven't started the benchwork yet. Planning on a start in the Spring. The winter months gave me some Unexpected Family medical issues to deal with so the benchwork went to the back burner for a while. Thanks for asking. Let you know when I start it and I'll post some carpentry photos.


----------



## SRV1

:appl:

Wow. Great work!


----------



## dfischer

Great job! Just curious...how did you make the boxes? They look so real.


----------



## jprater1

I like The corrugated roofing, I have been trying to figure out how to do that from scratch for a while. you do nice work.


----------



## Patrick1544

The boxes except for the one with no label, which I made, are from Woodland Scenics. I bought the raw corrugated steel from Rusty Stumps.com. Then I proceeded to undercoat and weather it. Glad you like the models. Happy to share.


----------

